# πάει καλά



## Cadmian (Dec 2, 2012)

Όχι γενικά, αλλά ως έκφραση στην αρχή ή στο τέλος μιας πρότασης που δηλώνει ότι κλείσαμε ένα αμφιλεγόμενο θέμα και προχωράμε στο επόμενο (ή γενικά προχωράμε με τις ζωές μας). Π.χ. «Δεν είναι ακατάδεχτος, είναι απλά ντροπαλός. Πάει καλά μ' αυτό το ζήτημα".

Και αν γίνεται, θα προτιμούσα κάποια έκφραση που να μην είναι του στιλ "on with the next subject, then" ή κάτι παραπλήσιο.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο και το ενδιαφέρον σας.


----------



## Themis (Dec 2, 2012)

Μέχρι να φανούν αρμοδιότεροι, μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό το "so be it" και το "so far so good", πάντα βέβαια αναλόγως συμφραζομένων.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Στον υπέροχο κόσμο των nonstandard αμερικανισμών, υπάρχουν τα _anyways _και _anywho_.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στον υπέροχο κόσμο των nonstandard αμερικανισμών, υπάρχουν τα _anyways _και _anywho_.



any_who?_


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Εννοείται! :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

ΥΓ Και _anyhoo_. http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/anywho


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

No more need be said (about it).
Ή: Enough said.
Δείχνει μια βιασύνη να κλείσει το θέμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Για τα οποία βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?934.


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακή η συχνότητα εμφάνισης της έκφρασης "But enough said on this" (σκέτο ή με issue/ subject/ point κτλ.): 310.000 γκουγκλιές.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Π.χ. «Δεν είναι ακατάδεχτος, είναι απλά ντροπαλός. Πάει καλά μ' αυτό το ζήτημα".



Πάντως, εγώ κόλλησα λίγο διαβάζοντας τη φράση. Συνήθως λέω μόνο «πάει καλά» ή ίσως «πάει καλά ως εδώ», ή ακόμα «ίσαμε εδώ, καλά». Αλλά όταν διάβασα «Πάει καλά μ' αυτό το ζήτημα», αναρωτήθηκα τι πάει καλά με το ζήτημα, δεν το πήρα όπως το εννοείς. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος, βέβαια.


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2012)

Παρεμφερείς φράσεις:

Don't go there, let's not go there, but let's not go there, it's best we don't go there etc.
Drop it, it's best we drop it, let's drop it etc
Shall we move on, shall we move on then.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Συνήθως λέω μόνο «πάει καλά» ή ίσως «πάει καλά ως εδώ», ή ακόμα «ίσαμε εδώ, καλά».


Κι εγώ μένω στον τίτλο του νήματος: *Πάει καλά*. Το πολύ: *Πάει καλά ως εδώ*. Τα άλλα δεν χρειάζονται.


Και μια μικρή προσθήκη στα ωραία του cougr: Let's move on.


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 3, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει το _let it be_. 

Τόσα ωραία τραγούδια έχουν γραφτεί με αυτήν τη φράση.


----------



## Philip (Dec 3, 2012)

Επίσης [ιδίως σε προφορικό λόγο] Ok so far? [το ερωτηματικό αφήνει περιθώριο στον συνομιλητή να πει "ναι", "γιά ένα λεπτό" [= hang on a minute], ή γενικά ό,τι του καπνίσει. Αλλιώς, Ok so far [με αλλαγή επιτονισμού].


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει το _let it be_.
> 
> Τόσα ωραία τραγούδια έχουν γραφτεί με αυτήν τη φράση.


 Και με αυτήν :) :



nickel said:


> ... Και μια μικρή προσθήκη στα ωραία του cougr: Let's move on.


You Better Move On - Rolling Stones


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 4, 2012)

Υπάρχει και το http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nuff%20said

Nuff said!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχει και το http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nuff said


Για το οποίο βλ. επίσης #8. :)


----------

